# Motorola Droid Turbo 2 randomly won't vibrate for anything



## not so technical

Just earlier today, I was using my phone and I noticed my phone would no longer give that quick vibration whenever I press one of the menu keys at the bottom of the screen. At that time I also noticed that my task manager would also show absolutely nothing, even though I never closed anything out. I reset my phone, and it was vibrating again, so I ignored it.

Later I noticed it was happening again. I went into the settings to make sure the haptic feedback wasn't turned off somehow, but it was still on. I downloaded an app called Z-DeviceTest to test the phone's vibrator, and it wasn't vibrating.

A friend also had texted me, and I noticed that my phone wouldn't vibrate for that either (phone is set to both play notification sound AND vibrate, and it wasn't on silent), it would only play the notification sound. I told that friend to call me, and when he did, my phone was vibrating and playing my ringtone just fine. I used Z-DeviceTest again and the phone was vibrating just fine.

A few minutes later, it stopped working again. I tried having my friend call and text my phone, used Z-DeviceTest again, checked all my settings and ensured vibration was on, but my phone still wouldn't vibrate. I reset the phone twice with no luck, only to have it working again after the third reset.

As I'm typing this, the vibration still works, but I don't want it to randomly go out again because I rely on that vibration for a lot of things. Any idea of what could be causing this, or what I can do to prevent it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## not so technical

Can anyone help me out? Since I've posted this, the vibration has stopped working two to three times daily, and at the time of this reply, the vibration isn't working.


----------



## plodr

Tried the troubleshooting assistant?
http://www.verizonwireless.com/support/motorola-droid-turbo-2/


----------



## not so technical

I've looked at that already, but I couldn't find anything that could help me with my particular problem.


----------

